# Where do you find these?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Bristle nose and rubber lip plecos? We have 1 local owned petstore, Petco, Walmart and True Value hardware store that carries fish. But all Ive ever seen anywhere are variations of common plecos! Where do you guys get them


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you in a big city or small town? if you are in a small town you can ask your lps if they would order some in or you could call around to some other cities that are close by. Ordering online probably isn't really an option because shipping rates would kill you. 
Thats the benefit to living in a city is more choices. I have one store about 7 miles from my house and they usually have at least a dozen different plecos. Some costing upwards of $200.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have long fin bristlenose for several years. I got mine from a breeder in Chicago, mine have since spawned and I sent out about 100 to folks last year. One set has spawned for the new owner. You can find almost any pleco online except maybe the very rare blue-eye.

Try AquaBid when it goes back up in the next few days they usually run about 6-8$ in lots of six..


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

ask your manager in the walmart pet dept. to se if they will order a few.. :wink: :!:


----------



## lighter (Jan 21, 2005)

Most of them are seasonal depending on the individual species, you can check with the lfs to see when a particular pleco is coming in.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I've found my RubberLips at Petsmart. It seems to be the only smally type they carry.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there a local fish club in your area? Members may have what you are looking for.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to your locally owned pet store. Most of those do special orders and the shipping cost will be considerably less then if you order them yourself on line. Aquariumfish.net is a good site to order fish from if all else fails. I ordered by Siamese Algae Eaters from there and was very happy with the transaction.


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wait for Aqua bid to come back on line. I'm sure there is some one in your area that will have that you want, or they'll point you in the right direction. :!:


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not sure where you live in Wisconsin but http://www.exotic-cichlids.com/ is in Manitowoc Wisconsin and they have really nice fish. They have 2" longfins for $6 and 2" regs for $4. I have always been impressed with there stock. Give them a shot you"ll be glad you did.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks... my dept manager said whatever I want he can specially order for me... hehe helps to be his little pet. lol


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock:


----------

